# Snakes and Tortoises



## Jess53 (Nov 30, 2013)

Okay, now that I know about outside temps for my hatchling Sulcata, Yertle, to play in, I am wondering about snakes. Here in SW AZ, we have rattlers, of course and I supervise Yertle when he is out, but what about when he is older? can he ever go out unsupervised? Can tortoises defend themselves against poisonous snakes? Thanks again!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not sure about my answer, but I'm thinking that they live in harmony in the wild. Seems like the tortoise and snake might both inhabit a burrow to get out of the sun. I don't know what a cold-blooded tortoise looks like to a heat-seeing snake, but my guess is he doesn't come across as a warm-blooded mammal does.

Personally, I wouldn't take chances. I's so glad there are no rattlers where I live. I don't like snakes, period, but rattlers? Yipes!

From Wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infrared_sensing_in_snakes

So snakes see infrared thermal radiation. I don't know what a tortoise who has been sitting in the sun for hours appears like to the snake.


----------



## Jess53 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for that link, Yvonne! I'll look at it! I grew up in Oklahoma, so am used to rattlers and other poisonous snakes, but don't want one to get Yertle!


----------



## hunterk997 (Nov 30, 2013)

I found this link, it basically reiterates what Yvonne said, and it talks about desert tortoises: http://fieldherper.com/2011/01/31/roomies-desert-tortoises-and-rattlesnakes/


----------



## parrotlady (Nov 30, 2013)

I live in tucson, az and I have found rattlers three different times this year sleeping with the tortoises in the burrows. I just call the fire dept and they are happy to remove and relocate them for me.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 30, 2013)

Rattlesnakes, for the most part, go after warm-blooded prey. Tortoises are not on their menu. No fear.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 30, 2013)

The only thing I would worry about if it is a hatchling. Snakes can and will eat hatchlings. But for the most part adult tortoise and snakes have a trade off . Tortoise you dig me a hole to hide in and I'll protect you from rats and other small rodents .


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2013)

I can't say what is physically possible, but in all my years in the SW USA, I have never heard of one single case of any snake harming any tortoise. Mind you that my wife and I both deal with a lot of vets on a regular basis due to our jobs, and all of them know about my tortoise obsession. If a snake harming a tortoise were a real possibility, I think that I would have heard of at least one or two cases of this.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: Snakes and Tortoises*



Tom said:


> I can't say what is physically possible, but in all my years in the SW USA, I have never heard of one single case of any snake harming any tortoise. Mind you that my wife and I both deal with a lot of vets on a regular basis due to our jobs, and all of them know about my tortoise obsession. If a snake harming a tortoise were a real possibility, I think that I would have heard of at least one or two cases of this.



I have found water mocassins with small water turtles inside them . Have also found copper heads with box turtles inside them . Not everyone loves snakes as much as me . So my family loves to kill them . I have family that lives on lake Houston. They are some snake killing fools . You would be very surprised what you find in them . I have seen water snakes with cat fish fins hanging out the sides of them . Snake alive and well . A hatchling gopher tortoise I will say is on the menu . As far as an adult tortoise i don't think so . It would not surprise me if they were immune to the venom. Plus snakes will only bite when threatened or on the hunt for food .


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2013)

Those are different kinds of snakes in a different part of the country with very different eating habits. Not was I was talking about, and not what the OP is talking about. Of course some snakes eat baby chelonians. I have no doubt the eastern indigos would swallow a baby turtle, but rattlesnakes in the South West do not. At least not that I have ever heard of, and I've been living in prime rattlesnake country for 20 years.

I would be very surprised to find out that an African species of tortoise is immune to the venom of a North American pit viper.


----------

